# النفط النباتي والنفط الصناعي



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اريد المساعدة في كيفية تصنيع النفط النباتي والنفط الصناعي 
وهل الكيروسين المعزول يدخل في تركيبة:73:


----------

